# Dinosaur Shimano Bantam P-Mag 1501 Question



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

I felt a desperate need to add another, lighter, setup in addition to my 7`6" / Sahara 4000 and 10" / Spheros 8000 FE. Since all the monies from my very poor student's budget were spent for purchasing the above-mentioned "decent" roods/reels, I now have to use whatever I managed to pickup at the garage sale not so long time ago.

I came across this Shimano Bantam P-1501 Mag and Shimano Bantam Black Magnum BKM-100 old dinosaurs from (if I'm not mistaken) late eighties. So for the beginning, I'm trying to bring the 1501 Mag back to life.

My question is probably going to be rather simple for some repair pros here, who've worked on a lot of bait caster reels, but this is my first reel that I've ever taken apart. I've done some homework reading "how to" guides and watching videos on youtube and it seems like for now everything is going as expected, but I'm a little bit confused by the drag system used in this reel. 

It is my understanding that this reel has a "wet" drag system (all washers were greasy). I'm now trying to decide how should I clean and re-grease (or re-oil?) the washers. The weird thing is that, as you can see on my picture, friction washer (#1 on the picture) and the last drag washer (#3 on the picture) are all seemed to be made out of fiber, while the first drag washer (#2) is just felt. 

So now the actual questions:

1. how do I clean the felt washer.
2. should I grease (or light oil) the washers?
3. and if yes, will my penn precision grease or synthetic oil do the job? I've read a lot of threads where people are saying that you are only suppose to use shimano / cal's drag grease on fiber drag washers, but other threads are saying that you can just use light oil for the felt drag. So I'm just confused.

I hope that this all make sense and I would really appreciate any help or advise.:help:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great reels. I've got a couple I use for bass and winter trout. My suggestion is to replace the felt washers with carbon fiber and grease with purpose specific grease. Bring it by and I'll do the mod. For free. Makes a big difference on these.

[email protected]


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> Great reels. I've got a couple I use for bass and winter trout. My suggestion is to replace the felt washers with carbon fiber and grease with purpose specific grease. Bring it by and I'll do the mod. For free. Makes a big difference on these.
> 
> [email protected]



Another save by Joe, way ta go brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Joe, it was very nice of you to offer your help and I really appreciate it! Now with your new drag I hope that I will hook up some some nice fish that can put my new drag to test!


----------

